
Ask HN: Are there any AWS/Azure like cloud services that aren't based in the US? - nomadicactivist
I am doing some business continuity planning and cannot seem to find any suitable candidates.
======
LordWinstanley
Jottacloud is based in Norway:

[https://www.jottacloud.com/en/](https://www.jottacloud.com/en/)

[though it's more like Dropbox than AWS or Azure]

------
detaro
Many providers have OpenStack-based clouds, probably the closest migrateable
choice for now.

------
tech_man7
Golem Network (golem.network)

~~~
LordWinstanley
... he probably wants something that actually exists, not yet another
crowdfunding begging bowl

